# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Glossostigma Elatinoides



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

_*Plant name*_: *Glossostigma Elatinoides*

First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
_*Light*_: high - very high
_*Growth*_: fast (once it has grown in)
_*Demands*_: high
_*Pruning*_: regularely - just mow the lawn
_*Water hardness*_: does better in soft water
_*Specials*_: Lowest foreground plant available
_*Propagation*_: The plant sends out runners. You can separate each runner from the others as soon as there are some roots visible, plant it individually and it will send out other runners again.

_*Experiences*_: Glossostigma has very high demands of light and CO2 and nutrients. DonÂ´t get impatient, when you plant it and it doesnÂ´t grow as low as you want it to. Just prune it right above the substrate, and again and again. Sooner or later (as long as you have enough light) it will start to stay at the substrate. Once it has started to grow, the growth is faster than you yourself want it. If you donÂ´t prune regularely the carpet will get very thick. That would mean that not only the lower parts start to rot, but also the water movement there is very low. BBA is very likely to appear then.

_*Planting*_: Plant every single pair of leaves individually relatively deep into the substrate, just let the tips looking out. The plant doesnÂ´t mind getting completely covered by the substrate. The more plants you start with, the faster the carpet has grown in. If you try to make a glosso only tank, plant as many leavepairs as you can, otherwise algae is very likely to appear because of the lack of high photosynthesis rate (due to limited plant material).

*ORIGINAL POST BY BIRGIT*
http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=1654

[This message was edited by Ghazanfar Ghori on Fri February 07 2003 at 07:52 AM.]


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

If this plants grows well for you, as it probably will, it will need to be completely uprooted every few months or so and thinned out. I had an entire foreground covered and trimmed it a few times and ended up with mostly stems which were unsightly. It seems this plant grows so well it outcompetes itself for real estate.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

We need new glosso pics! Anyone?


----------

